# Clam cakes and lingunie clam sauce



## salt and pepper (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you have a recipe for the clam cakes?  I have never even thought of clam cakes, but it sounds interesting.  The clam sauce I can deal with, but would still be interested in your recipe.  Would it work with canned clams, or do yo need the real thing?

S & P, it is not nice to post something that looks that good and not tell me how to duplicate it.  LOL


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2012)

Ditto. Where's the recipe for those clam cakes?


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 19, 2012)

Its just a basic fishcake recipe, made with a mashed potato base. I add onions, garlic, and spices.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't be bashful, S&P  Not everyone knows how to make a fishcake, or what kind of clams to use, or how to prepare them for this recipe. It would be helpful if you posted your recipe.


----------

